# Monster Bug Wars



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2011)

I really couldn't find a place to post this, so please forgive me if this is the wrong section. Has anyone happened to see that ridiculous show called monster bug wars where they show confrontations and battles between different species of insects/arachnids out in the wild? They use cheesy screeching and roaring sound effects to make it seem more dramatic I guess. I don't know about you guys, but I've never heard one of my Ts roar like a lion before pouncing on a cricket. They also had one fight where there was an army of ants pitted against a marble scorpion. Hmm I wonder who's going to win? One scorpion vs. 10,000 ants. I'm sure most of you would agree that any fight against ants is pretty much a guaranteed loss for the other. Your thoughts on the program?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MB623 (Sep 3, 2011)

BobGrill said:


> I really couldn't find a place to post this, so please forgive me if this is the wrong section. Has anyone happened to see that ridiculous show called monster bug wars where they show confrontations and battles between different species of insects/arachnids out in the wild? They use cheesy screeching and roaring sound effects to make it seem more dramatic I guess. I don't know about you guys, but I've never heard one of my Ts roar like a lion before pouncing on a cricket. They also had one fight where there was an army of ants pitted against a marble scorpion. Hmm I wonder who's going to win? One scorpion vs. 10,000 ants. I'm sure most of you would agree that any fight against ants is pretty much a guaranteed loss for the other. Your thoughts on the program?


:laugh:I have seen Monster Bug Wars and kinda like the show, besides the sound effects of course. This reminds me of the episode of "Made in America" with Larry the Cable Guy where he went to the Henry Dordy Zoo in Omaha Nebraska and handled an A. avic and an LP, his reaction to the A. avic was hilarious.:laugh: If you haven't seen it or do not watch the show I recommend at least seeing this one episode.


----------



## Silberrücken (Sep 4, 2011)

BobGrill said:


> Your thoughts on the program?



*IMO, this show sucks.*


----------



## Collin Clary (Sep 4, 2011)

The show would have been better without the sound effects. The professer from cornell did sell me one of my tarantulas though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 4, 2011)

They are no better than the Japanese bugs fights despite how much they have spruced things up.  Ultimately, it's people intentionally pitting insects and arachnids against one another for entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 4, 2011)

this show has some wrong information. There is this lady scientist who says " It captures prey by stinging it with its venom grabbing it by its pinchers, tearing it apart and eats it" lol wtf? Even emps dont do that, and they show a bark scorp with small chelas not even capable of crushing prey items...I suggest they remove that show, this is why so many people perceive Ts and Scorps to be highly venomous and one bite/sting is enough to kill...Total crap show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 4, 2011)

Notice that their battle scenarios have been set up.  Pretty sad to see beautiful creatures put to death for television.  I am proud to say I am no longer a viewer of that series or the channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, the antlion and the ant battle was such a set up. This programme should be removed, for serious. I searched the lady from that show and it appears that she has won numerous awards for her animal studies, hard to believe lol.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 4, 2011)

The fact that they have any solitary insect/arachnid versus an amy of ants is just completely unfair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 4, 2011)

I've seen a few late night episodes and I've never actually heard any bug make a velociraptor noise until watching it....plain bad TV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen a few episodes, and it really ticked me off. I really was mad after hearing some of the information they provided. There's no reason to put innocent creatures to death for the amusement of people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 10, 2011)

i love it...i have every episode on my dvr and watch it with my kids often..
andy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillMNJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Sad commentary on our society when idiotic shows like this one, housewives, bad girls, and 16 y/o moms are at the top of the ratings.


----------



## paassatt (Sep 10, 2011)

BillMNJ said:


> Sad commentary on our society when idiotic shows like this one, housewives, bad girls, and 16 y/o moms are at the top of the ratings.


I couldn't agree more. It should really raise some red flags.


----------



## Drakk (Sep 10, 2011)

Boo!
Its no better than dog fighting....sick and wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 11, 2011)

Ive seen all of the episodes i cant turn away from it not because i enjoy watching insects kill each other which btw is cruel they are obviously staged encounters. I cant turn away because i find it an awesome opportunity to see insects defenses at there best when it comes down to a me or you philosophy. I never knew there were murderous katydid (as described by narrator) ive seen the plant eating kind but never the huge 1 that nommed every formitable foe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaimetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

When i first saw this series advertised i was looking forward to it since i love nature documentaries that involve this kind of high def video of arthropods.  I was completely turned off by it after watching it since it's very unscientific and the sound effects are stupid.  As far as the encounters being setups this doesnt bother me too much since basically all nature documentaries that involve encounters between very small animals are setups.  But if you want a quality nature documentary that features arthropods i recommend just watching life in the undergrowth with david attenborough.  Now thats a great freaking nature documentary!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 26, 2011)

Encountering shows like this fills me with a wonderful sense of satisfaction. Truly wonderful. Fantastic! Proof positive that the current bed bug epidemic in America is entirely and justly deserved.

:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:

---------- Post added 09-26-2011 at 05:50 PM ----------




Kaimetsu said:


> When i first saw this series advertised i was looking forward to it since i love nature documentaries that involve this kind of high def video of arthropods.  I was completely turned off by it after watching it since it's very unscientific and the sound effects are stupid.  As far as the encounters being setups this doesnt bother me too much since basically all nature documentaries that involve encounters between very small animals are setups.  But if you want a quality nature documentary that features arthropods i recommend just watching life in the undergrowth with david attenborough.  Now thats a great freaking nature documentary!


Absolutely. David Attenborough knows his business and is exemplary of a dedicated naturalist. Everybody should catch up with his taking the Shrub to task.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Apple (Apr 4, 2013)

and out come the bleeding hearts to the rescue of all those 'poor' bugs....this show in my opinion is an awsome show and is NO DIFFERENT than feeding our own 'bugs' each other in an aquarium.....though there is some misinformation it get out to the general public some of the amazing behavior of our lil chitinous friends....and yes some of the dangers [exagerrated a bit in some cases]
some of the naturalist vivaria is way more [yeah I said that] accurate than some of the aquariums I have seen.
so in retrospect before you put forth a biased opinion.[my T's eat frogs mice small garters and all sorts of prey] look to your own feeding methods , also remember variety is the spice in the diet world


----------



## Boatman (Apr 4, 2013)

Watched in once or twice with the sound turned down.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 4, 2013)

Last time I watched it, they had cut down on the cheesy sound effects.


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just watched episode 1 on youtube. Other than raptor noises show is pretty interesting.


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 8, 2013)

*I Found It Interesting and Was Disappointed When It Went Off the Air*

*I agree completely.  So what they used sound effects emanating from the bugs.  It's called entertainment.  They did the same thing with the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park even though there isn't a scintilla of evidence Tyrannosaurus rex made roaring noises.:sarcasm:   I learned a few tidbits of information; for example, about the ferocity of the Giant Katydid and that of the Raspy Cricket (which I had never even heard of previously).  My only complaint, was that there was no mention of any of the giant scolopendras like S. gigantea, which should have been an obvious choice for such a program.  Lastly, I thought the female entomologist from Cornell totally ROCKED and would like to see more of her on TV.  http://youtu.be/HWtMl7L6a2U


*


bluefrogtat2 said:


> i love it...i have every episode on my dvr and watch it with my kids often..
> andy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Apr 10, 2013)

I like to stage bug fights as well, but this show is weak.  I mean obviously the cat/pig sounds are retarded but what really annoyed me with the scorpion vs centipede battle was the scorpion's tail was obviously broken before the fight started.  I accused them of "fixing" the fight by breaking the scorpions tail.  It throws off the reality of the experiment because normally a centipede has to be much larger than a scorpion to win. See my Youtube channel, Venusian bug fights. They wrote back to me and said the centipede had damaged the scorpions tail already but the footage of that strike was bad.  Nice excuse, but get another scorpion then.  Of course everything on the show is staged, and like most nature shows they bring their own animals in case they aren't lucky enough to find them.  And to everyone who cries and cries when a bug dies on TV so that viewers can get a better understanding of the animal world, what about the crickets you feed to your pets?  They die and no one is any better for it.  How is it worse when a bug dies on TV and a million viewers benefit?  Get off the high horse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 10, 2013)

Any fight pitting a solitary predator against an army of ants is just well... ridiculous, because you know right away that the ants are going to win due to their sheer numbers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd be satisfied if the show was just a series of feeding segments.  That's essentially what it is anyway.


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 10, 2013)

i was amazed when that "bull cricket" killed "whistling tarantula", though it will go other way around


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 10, 2013)

Marijan2 said:


> i was amazed when that "bull cricket" killed "whistling tarantula", though it will go other way around


IKR? I mean the only time when I was actualy surprised by the outcome. most often the winner is pretty obvious before it even starts with the other encounters that were shown.


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 12, 2013)

*Centipede Owns Scorpion*



Greenjewls said:


> I like to stage bug fights as well, but this show is weak.  I mean obviously the cat/pig sounds are retarded but what really annoyed me with the scorpion vs centipede battle was the scorpion's tail was obviously broken before the fight started.  I accused them of "fixing" the fight by breaking the scorpions tail.  It throws off the reality of the experiment because normally a centipede has to be much larger than a scorpion to win. See my Youtube channel, Venusian bug fights. They wrote back to me and said the centipede had damaged the scorpions tail already but the footage of that strike was bad.  Nice excuse, but get another scorpion then.  Of course everything on the show is staged, and like most nature shows they bring their own animals in case they aren't lucky enough to find them.  And to everyone who cries and cries when a bug dies on TV so that viewers can get a better understanding of the animal world, what about the crickets you feed to your pets?  They die and no one is any better for it.  How is it worse when a bug dies on TV and a million viewers benefit?  Get off the high horse.



I watched the episode between the Desert Centipede and the scorpion you believe was "fixed" because you claim the scorpion's tail was broken by the TV program before the fight began.  However; when the fight began, the scorpion's tail was arched and fully functional.  Then, as it tried to escape certain death, the centipede grabbed it by the tail so it couldn't get away.  The centipede's action damaged the tail, rendering it useless, and allowed it to finish off the scorpion.  See at 1:15  http://youtu.be/XE-LMPHR_TY  ;P


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 17, 2013)

Life in the Undergrowth totally blows this sensationalist garbage outta the water..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 17, 2013)

*Living In The Undergrowth*



Smokehound714 said:


> Life in the Undergrowth totally blows this sensationalist garbage outta the water..



I live in New York City, so in order to see a Bulldog Raspy Cricket tear apart a Whistling Tarantula I have to rely on TV or the Internet.  But I believe that living in the Undergrowth in Southern California may be more interesting. :laugh:


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 17, 2013)

I only saved the episodes with scorpions, crabs, or mantids. The rest were deleted.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Apr 26, 2013)

Just about every nature documentary has some animal (or plant) killing another at some point - that's how you rope in the non-scientific which makes up like 95% of the people in the country lol...  I'm sure the information Rayer gives during the episodes are as scripted as the "fights" themselves, and the show's target audience is probably older grade school-age kids too, hence the sound effects.  IMO the show is a dumb one, but if it impresses one child enough to say "hey, bugs are pretty cool!" and get them into the hobby and/or scientific field where they will eventually (hopefully...) learn _real_ facts and get an appreciation for the animals other than their capacity to rip apart one another, then I guess it did something beneficial after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (May 1, 2013)

Insektzuchen said:


> I watched the episode between the Desert Centipede and the scorpion you believe was "fixed" because you claim the scorpion's tail was broken by the TV program before the fight began.  However; when the fight began, the scorpion's tail was arched and fully functional.  Then, as it tried to escape certain death, the centipede grabbed it by the tail so it couldn't get away.  The centipede's action damaged the tail, rendering it useless, and allowed it to finish off the scorpion.  See at 1:15  http://youtu.be/XE-LMPHR_TY  ;P


Pay attention when you watch it. When the centipede engages, the scorpion can't even attempt to sting, and when it tries it's tail hyper-extends backward @ :40-1:12. The centipede bites the tail at 1:13. The scenes where the scorpion's tail is fine are in different takes. This isn't a debate lol wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ferrester (May 2, 2013)

ok here is my opinion...   the crickey makes chicken noises for some reason and one of the fight was GIANT COCKROACH VS. GIANT TRANTULA...    you know how they show the chart that shows their defenses and things?    one of the cockroach fact was '' IN THE WILD, THE COCKROACH GETS EATEN BY GIANT TRANTULA''


----------



## DamonM (May 2, 2013)

Such a joke xD


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 3, 2013)

Marijan2 said:


> i was amazed when that "bull cricket" killed "whistling tarantula", though it will go other way around


 Oh my god I know! I thought it was crazy.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 7, 2013)

still one of my kids favorite dvd's.....lol
great stuff
andy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (Jan 25, 2018)

loved it! A real shame it was cancelled after only 2 seasons


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Jan 25, 2018)

BobGrill said:


> I really couldn't find a place to post this, so please forgive me if this is the wrong section. Has anyone happened to see that ridiculous show called monster bug wars where they show confrontations and battles between different species of insects/arachnids out in the wild? They use cheesy screeching and roaring sound effects to make it seem more dramatic I guess. I don't know about you guys, but I've never heard one of my Ts roar like a lion before pouncing on a cricket. They also had one fight where there was an army of ants pitted against a marble scorpion. Hmm I wonder who's going to win? One scorpion vs. 10,000 ants. I'm sure most of you would agree that any fight against ants is pretty much a guaranteed loss for the other. Your thoughts on the program?


ive seen the show and it actually has my worried that i have a defective wolf spider because she doesn't make sword clashing sounds when i feed her and it has me worried for her health. in all seriousness though i actually enjoy the show even though it is cruel to force inverts to fight (c'mon we all know that you dont just stumble across these fights or at least not commonly enough to make an entire series video taping them) i more enjoy learning about the invertebrates before the fights and i will admit that i do kind of enjoy watching the fight go down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrmeleon (Jan 26, 2018)

Enjoy the show for what it is, glorified feeding videos, just like how I enjoy UFC for what it is, well conditioned bodies hurting each other. I don't pretend it's all about honor or scientific etc. I am honest about what it is and enjoy it.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Dabugboi (Apr 18, 2020)

IDK, I think it's ok. forcing bugs to fight isn't the cruelest thing in the world, but at the same time, they don't give them an option to run away and not fight. in that way, it is kinda sick that they are forced to fight. also, the sound effects are unnecessary, scorpions make pig sounds apparently?? lol. it doesn't do anything for "entertainment" even little kids would prefer the fights without those noises. but other than those things I like seeing what would happen in the wild if they encountered each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 18, 2020)

BobGrill said:


> I really couldn't find a place to post this, so please forgive me if this is the wrong section. Has anyone happened to see that ridiculous show called monster bug wars where they show confrontations and battles between different species of insects/arachnids out in the wild? They use cheesy screeching and roaring sound effects to make it seem more dramatic I guess. I don't know about you guys, but I've never heard one of my Ts roar like a lion before pouncing on a cricket. They also had one fight where there was an army of ants pitted against a marble scorpion. Hmm I wonder who's going to win? One scorpion vs. 10,000 ants. I'm sure most of you would agree that any fight against ants is pretty much a guaranteed loss for the other. Your thoughts on the program?


The diffrence is that they capture random events in the wild (i think?) Compare this with the horrible youtube videos where they with force put 2 animals together to fight in a unnatural way.
I agree that the roaring is very silly


----------



## Dabugboi (Apr 18, 2020)

Vanisher said:


> The diffrence is that they capture random events in the wild (i think?) Compare this with the horrible youtube videos where they with force put 2 animals together to fight in a unnatural way.
> I agree that the roaring is very silly


Not exactly, it is in a setup, the bugshop I get my bugs from supplied some of the bugs used in the filming and helped with wrangling. you can see it is a artificial setup.





						Monster Bug Wars
					

The TV series we worked on from October to the end of January has recently started going to air in the US  on the Discovery Science channel ...




					minibeastwildlife.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 18, 2020)

Dabugboi said:


> Not exactly, it is in a setup, the bugshop I get my bugs from supplied some of the bugs used in the filming and helped with wrangling. you can see it is a artificial setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, i did not no this


----------



## ColeopteraC (Apr 18, 2020)

I wish there was a way to get invert focuses programmes on air without focusing on ‘It’s rows of serrated teeth making it a formidable opponent’

I know they aren’t everyone’s cup of tea but for once can we get some mainstream, invertebrate focused documentaries that simply rely on wild behaviour. Not artificially pitted fights...
The only decent one I know of, micro monsters with David Attenborough was a notable success. More please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dabugboi (Apr 25, 2020)

ColeopteraC, i think life in the undergrowth (by attenborough?) is ok


----------



## ColeopteraC (Apr 25, 2020)

Dabugboi said:


> ColeopteraC, i think life in the undergrowth (by attenborough?) is ok


Never seen that, will check it out!


----------

